# what did you get for x-mas?



## woodtickgreg (Dec 25, 2012)

Twas the day befor Christmas and all through the house not a creature was stirring, except for an old man in his shop. Then he was startled by a door bell ring and he ran upstairs to see the mail man leaving. 2 packages where left by the door with great care and an internet check in the mail box for items sold there.......blah blah blah....

I got 2 cool pieces of irw I purchased from rob for turning, a great trade for a live center for my metal lathe, and a check for the incorrect carriage stop I sold after I purchased the correct one, this gives me some money toward tooling for the metal lathe. Got a nice bonus check from my boss to put toward a new puter too! A great Christmas. Was kinda funny getting 3 things in the mail on Christmas eve.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Dec 25, 2012)

Congrats, Greg! The wife and I exchanged gifts last night. I got clothes, which I dearly needed, & carpal tunnel from all the ornaments I turned...LOL!


----------



## Kevin (Dec 25, 2012)

My wife and I haven't exchanged yet. We will later. I just came out to the shop to make her one more since we aren't going anywhere. She woke me up and said "open your present!" I said no I gonna make you something the we will. Don't know if I'll find anything but looking for the two perfect boards to make her a mirror like Doc linked some weeks back. I showed them to her and she loved 'em. Raining like heck and I was walking from lean-to to storage shed looking for a pair of boards that will work. Ever try hauling two 4' boards in galoshes holding an umbrella in 20+ MPH winds with the rain coming in at a 45 degree angle? I hope these will work . . . 

Oh but I am a committed husband. And I should be committed for woodworking like this. 

:wacko1:


----------



## phinds (Dec 25, 2012)

I have to wait a whole 'nother week ... we're having a delayed Xmas this year because the kids work schedules keep them from coming to town until after the first.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Dec 25, 2012)

i think i got a big credit card bill :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Eagleeye (Dec 25, 2012)

The wife got me a new Delta fence to put on the old Walker Turner. Dad used it for 40 years with the factory fence and I thought it was normal to measure both end after move. 
I hope to get it on this week. Dad passed labor day but I think he would approve the upgrade. Still kinda like putting a bow on a pig.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 25, 2012)

I got a Grundig SW radio! :irishjig:

Something I never would buy for myself but she did. It's a nice one.


----------



## Shagee415 (Dec 25, 2012)

No Christmas yet for me. Ian offshore but go in tomorrow. Hope everyone enjoyed their time for Christmas. Y'all have a good and blessed year. Happy turnings!!!


----------



## cabomhn (Dec 25, 2012)

Got some lathe supplies for the lathe I got a while back! Looking forward to getting it set up tomorrow and gift something a go. Still will need a chuck but I'm well on my way.

Today's been an interesting day. My parents got my niece and nephew a trampoline, so for a few hours this afternoon me, my dad, and my brother in law put together the trampoline. I don't know if any of you have ever put one up, but they are seriously one giant pain in the . My right arm has about 15 nasty looking red marks where I had braced myself when pulling the springs for the elastic mat. But in the end, my niece and nephew had a blast so it was worth the struggle.

Glad it sounds like everyone had a pretty good day!


----------



## waterboy12 (Dec 26, 2012)

Got me a new nova g3 with all the goodies. It was a good day.


----------



## healeydays (Dec 26, 2012)

Wife thought she would surprise me and got me a membership to a shared craftman's shop 1 1/2 hours away from the house. Problem is they have pictures on their website of the woodworking area and I have everything they have at home. Now my problem is let my wife know that the shop will be of little use to me and I can't see myself driving 3 hrs round trip to go there...

Already see one upset wife as she says she never can buy for me as it is. May I'll tell her I'm going and just go to the movies...


----------



## drycreek (Dec 26, 2012)

A new Grizzly 14inch band saw from the wife. Only thing is I now need to make a trip to Grizzly to pick it up and oh boy I love to spend time in that showroom. Also clothes (which I needed), some small tools and a turning apron.


----------



## kweinert (Dec 27, 2012)

I got a pair of 36" clamps (they thought I was odd for asking for them, but I explained you can never have too many), a rolling toolchest to help get me a bit more organized, a brad nailer/stapler combo, a 5HP shop vac, a couple of shirts, and a roll around garlic chopper.

Never seen one like that before but it's a pretty slick little kitchen tool.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 27, 2012)

I was in home depot yesterday to buy light bulbs for work, I saw 4 quick grip clamps for $19.00, I had a gift card so I bought 2 packs. I love those things, their like a third hand sometimes.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 27, 2012)

Oldest son Bought me a 4 pack of 2 sizes of quick clamps. I use them for everything. Youngest daughter got me a bag of misc spring clamps- they all know if all else fails buy clamps.


----------



## guylaizure (Dec 28, 2012)

My wife and I met with our realtor and a builder on Christmas eve.Decided to have a new house built.The realtor said it was the first house she ever sold on christmas eve.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 28, 2012)

Hey that is not an elf picture- it is a coffee cup. Nice cup.........


----------



## healeydays (Dec 28, 2012)

You are liking that Elf outfit way too much...


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 28, 2012)

healeydays said:


> You are liking that Elf outfit way too much...



That's his new clothes! She took a pic of his new clothes and had it put on his cup.


----------



## kweinert (Dec 28, 2012)

healeydays said:


> You are liking that Elf outfit way too much...



I'm surprised they didn't take the picture for the cup with him sitting on a shelf.


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 29, 2012)

I got some diamond hones, A new router mat to replace my old one, a Sorby Steb center for my lathe, a spindle tap for my lathe, a new protractor, 10 Clint Eastwood movies on Blu ray and a fun filled morning watching my wife and daughters open their gifts. That's the best gift I enjoy.


----------



## Eagleeye (Dec 29, 2012)

Finally got the bow on the pig. It took some remodeling of the saw and some "tweeking" on the fence. Seems to work fine. Lots better than the original from the 40's.

http://i221.Rule #2/albums/dd112/big-dog-hunter/IMG_0883_zps370e7d44.jpg


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 29, 2012)

Eagleeye said:


> Finally got the bow on the pig. It took some remodeling of the saw and some "tweeking" on the fence. Seems to work fine. Lots better than the original from the 40's.
> 
> http://i221.Rule #2/albums/dd112/big-dog-hunter/IMG_0883_zps370e7d44.jpg


That's a cool old saw. The fence will be an improvement for sure.


----------



## brown down (Dec 31, 2012)

i had to throw in a lot of doe for this one but was well needed! got 10 % off ,the one i wanted, once i made my mind up, one of the cabelas guys came over and said put an out of stock sticker on it:dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2: settled for this and am very pleased with it! holds my powder which is the main reason i needed another safe, that and i couldn't get all of my firearms in the one. 
[attachment=15469]


hope everyone had a great holiday and hope everyone has a great and happy new year


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh yeah, one thing that I forgot. My mother in law and father in law sent me this plane. The wood in the plane is too old and cracked beyond repair, making the plane unuseable. I guess that is why the artist decided to paint it the way he did. I thinks it's a pretty cool piece.
[attachment=15519]

[attachment=15520]

[attachment=15521]

[attachment=15522]

[attachment=15523]


----------



## brown down (Dec 31, 2012)

Ken that's an awesome gift. I have some planes that are the same way but cherish them dearly!!


----------



## DKMD (Dec 31, 2012)

Is that basswood?


----------



## Kevin (Dec 31, 2012)




----------

